# (ENN) Confrontation: Resurrection returns to Battle!



## le grand fromage (Feb 10, 2017)

Colour me interested, in both the skirmish game & a new version of Cadwallon, especially if they bring back those beautiful map tiles they did for it...


----------



## turkeygiant (Feb 11, 2017)

Its going to be interesting because some of the confrontation aesthetic can now be found in Wrath of Kings. My understanding was that some of the design talent from Rackham moved over there.


----------



## timbannock (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow. Loved the world, but the setting detail was very scattered. Love the idea of the Cadwallon RPG, but it was more like a beta test than a finale rule set.

If they can fix those two things and make the RPG side of things a bit more expansive (i.e. not solely focused on the one city), then I'm all in. I still have the Cadwallon RPG and Secrets Vol 1, and there's a lot of cool stuff in there, even if the execution wasn't stellar.

And the artwork! Dear lord, the artwork was amazing.


----------



## timbannock (Feb 16, 2017)

Anybody got contact info on this company?


----------

